

Analytic continuations: how to compute non-converging infinite sums (2010) - lisper
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2010/04/10/the-euler-maclaurin-formula-bernoulli-numbers-the-zeta-function-and-real-variable-analytic-continuation/?foo

======
lisper
This submission is a dup of this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7078744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7078744)

I submitted it under this alternate title at the suggestion of an HN mod with
whom I have been corresponding, but I encourage you to upvote the original
submission (which is now un-killed) instead of this one.

